# festplatte surrt, wird nicht mehr erkannt, dreht nicht mehr an



## bubi0815 (14. September 2009)

Also meine Festplatte hat von einer zu andreren minute zum surren angefangen und wird vom bios nicht mehr erkannt, sie dreht nicht mal mehr an. es handelt sich um eine seagate baracuda, was könnt ich machen, es sind wichtige datein darauf wie bilder etc. , das letzte backup war leider schon so 3 monate her, dadurch würden sehr viele fotos verloren gehen. (nächstes backup wäre bald angestanden ;=( aba das hilft jetzt auch nicht mehr weiter ). Hab schon in viele foren gelesen, dass ein austausch der elektronik was brachte, was glaubt ihr was defekt ist. eine datenrettungsfirma kann ich mir nicht leisten. Es war hald eig ne externe platte hab sie hald bloß schon ausgebaut.
vielen dank für eure hilfe


----------



## Ahab (14. September 2009)

also so wie du das schilderst klingt das schon sehr nach ableben...  alles was du machen könntest wäre dich vom händler beraten lassen. denn einen tausch der elektronik solltest du dir, meiner meinung nach, lieber nicht zutrauen. die gesamte mechanik einer hdd ist sehr filigran und hoch empfindlich. keine ahnung wo die preise liegen für einen professionellen wechsel

so leid es mir tut, stell dich auf nen satten datenverlust ein


----------



## Herbboy (14. September 2009)

da kannst du wohl nix machen, außer es mit der elektronik versuchen. da musst du aber erst schauen, ob man die elektronik überhaupt selber abmontieren kann (müßte dann quasi ein bauteil inkl. der anschlüsse usw. sein), und wenn ja, dann eine baugleiche platte besorgen und die elektronik tauschen

aber ansonsten kannst du da nix machen, wenn du nicht die mittel eine profilabores hast. außer vlt. letzte verzweifelungsversuche wie zB festplatte ins eisfach legen (google mal danach)


die frage is auch, was es genau is. ich hatte auch mal ein wirklich LAUTES surren, das sich so anhörte wie der sound hier bei 23-24 sekunden, nur langanhaltend Depeche Mode - Uselink aus dem Album Ultra - Musik als MP3 - Musicload und irgendwann wurd sie nicht mehr erkannt, beim booten klackerte es dauernd, so als ob die leseköpfe nicht mehr ihre position finden, und dann kam nix mehr. das war dann eher ein mechanischer defekt.


wenn du noch garantie/gewährleistung hast, dann lass das mit der elektronik aber lieber, sondern reklamier die HDD. 

und sind in den 3 monaten wirklich WICHTIGE fotos angefallen, oder sind es nur diese typischen fotos, wie man sie tausendfach bei myspace&co sieht mit gallerien, wo von 500 fotos grad mal 10 überhaupt mehr als 1x angeschaut wurden...?   auf SD-cards hast du nix mehr von den fotos?


----------



## bubi0815 (14. September 2009)

@herbboy, ja es sind wichtige fotos von runden und normalen geburtstagen, sowie von einer hochzeit etc. (nicks da mit myspace) nope sd card is nicks mehr drauf


----------



## simpel1970 (14. September 2009)

Ein Wechsel der Platine (elektronik) ist nicht wirklich schwer und das kann sich auch jeder zutrauen. Voraussetzung ist, dass die Platine geschraubt ist und dass du eine funktionierende findest. Es muss aber eine Platine einer identischen Festplatte sein (gleiche Größe, gleiches Modell, gleiche Plattenanzahl, etc.)

Ob es dir deine Daten wiederbringt, hängt jedoch davon ab (wie auch Herbboy sagt), ob es sich um einen elektronischen oder mechanischen Defekt handelt. Bei einem mechanischen Defekt bringt es dir rein gar nichts, die Platine auszuwechseln.

Vorher könntest du dir zum Thema Datenrettung diesen Link durchlesen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. September 2009)

Ist es eine aus der .11er Serie?
Wenn ja, dann solltest du dich an Seagate wenden, da es bei der Serie ein Firmwareproblem gab.


----------



## Lexx (14. September 2009)

wenn es eine SATA ist, könntest du noch versuchen,
sie an ein laufendes betriebssystem (Desktop) anzustecken..

hab 2 samsung die sich zwar im bios nicht mehr anmelden,
aber als "externe" dumps (esata) noch gut zu gebrauchen sind..

os booten, warten bis sich der startvorgang beruhigt, anstecken.. 
und im festplattenmanager schauen, was passiert..

platinenwechsel bringt dir nur etwas, wenn es ein elektrischer schaden ist.
"scheint nicht im bios auf" könnte darauf hinweisen..
dazu brauchst du aber eine absolut baugleiche platte.. 
(selbst eine andere firmware kann das verhindern.. kommt aber auf die platte an)


----------

